# What is a good weight for an adult cat?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm guessing it probably varies from breed and gender etc. But I have a small moggy named Pebbles and he's a neutered male. I was just playing with him yesterday and I just thought I'd weigh him lol so I put him on the bathroom scales and it said he weighed just over 1 stone. I know that's not proper vets scales or anything but I want to know if that sounds like a good weight for an adult cat? He's quite slim but then he always has been. He's nearly 2.


----------



## Taseera (Aug 13, 2010)

I found this on Animal Planet:
"To determine if your cat is overweight, run your hand along his side. If you can not feel his ribs, it is time to start a weight reduction program. If your cat does not have a waist, that is another indication it is time to start a weight reduction program. "


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I think generally the 'average cat' is around 4kg which is 0.6 of a stone (about 8 or 9lbs I think), 1 stone is just over 6kg.

I have three girls one is 3.5kg, another 4kg and the third 4.5kg, the vet reckons the first two are perfect but the third should lose a bit. Boys are usually a bit bigger but at just over a stone I'd think he might be a bit on the heavy side. 

Don't take my word for it though there are far more experience people on here who I am sure will be able to reassure you


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I Just found this excellent guide!

http://www.petsgetslim.co.uk/site-media/images/modules/advice/Cat_weights.pdf


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a very slender 7.5kg cat and currently have a morbidly obese 8.5kg foster, so basically it depends on the individual's build really. If he doesn't look fat and has a waist, he's fine. :thumbup:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

claire17480 said:


> I Just found this excellent guide!
> 
> http://www.petsgetslim.co.uk/site-media/images/modules/advice/Cat_weights.pdf


I knew Billy was abit overweight but according to this chart he is well into obesity :eek6:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I was shocked when the vet said my 4kg cat was on the verge of being overweight, she looks so sleek and skinny and I knew the 4.5kg one was a bit chunky (mummys chunky monkey lol) but the vet made out like she was morbidly obese! The one who is 3.5kg I thought was not eating enough and was too small but she is the only one the vet said was perfect! A lot of it is down to the individual I think but I always thought 4kg was the ball park average for a moggie :confused1:


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

According to that chart, mine are obese too... but they most definitely arent in my opinion!! Mine are moggies but have a BSH mummy and no idea who the daddy was so even if i go by the BSH weights (they are v BSH-esque in stature) they are still overweight... Again, i disagree. 

They have a waiste line. 

They are not heavy when you hold them. 

They have a LOT of thick fur. 

And they are big in stature which is common for BSH boys. 

I think that chart should be taken with a pinch of salt personally!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

claire17480 said:


> A lot of it is down to the individual I think but I always thought 4kg was the ball park average for a moggie :confused1:


Some moggies I've met would be absolutely emaciated at 4kg and others would be porky at that, because they're so varied then it really depends on other factors such as their general build and gender. :thumbup:


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

According to the chart my female is overweight and my male is obese. They both have small tummies, but I can feel my boy's backbone and ribs when I stroke him and he has his summer coat. They did loose a bit about three years ago on the vet's recommendation which I have kept off.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Your cat must be quite a tall/stocky boy at 6 kgs? My Mom has a large tall tabby (Maine coon X) who weighs in at 7 kg. My own male longhaired cat is not small, but only weighs 5 kgs, and the vet says his weight is perfect. My more delicately-built female weighs about 3.5 kgs.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

My 2 are underweight according to that chart but my vet thinks they are perfect and within normal limits for the breed!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The Twins said:


> They have a LOT of thick fur.
> 
> I think that chart should be taken with a pinch of salt personally!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Paddy says he has a lot of very thick heavy fur too, and can he have his tea now please?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Paddy says he has a lot of very thick heavy fur too, and can he have his tea now please?


But they do! Lol. Their tails are way thicker than any of my friends cats! Hehe


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG if that chart is right we have 4 tubs of lard :scared: & one slither of butter  I hope its in stones not KG or god help Louie next time he gets weighed :lol:


----------

